# Catnip in training for the female side of the loft.



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I had to wait until the weather was good for I have the female birdies locked in for today or at least until Catnip gets the hang of it. This is not without danger for she already hit the hard wire fencing twice and fell on the concrete. But so far with her nesting pad and box that she is used to she is doing well. I will watch her all day and all female birdies are locked in today but do not feel for them for there are five fans on in that loft and it is cool.., But they are still fussing...Pictures coming..







Catnip is a very disabled pigeon with severe nerve damage in her neck..A person condition would be called something like "Distonia" and I "someday" will write a letter to the University to see if they have any treatments for this..People take Botox shots to help the condition..Catnip is about five years old and has been housed in my home ....Getting her experience in the loft and need to take this little by little because of her condition and having trouble drinking water out of different containers..with this container she has been in training for months and does just fine...Also I need to slightly trim her curved beak once every six weeks..She has been my television buddy as I watch the news...I am very attached to her....Getting her ready for the loft and she is in training..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Ouch! hitting the wire and cement! Poor thing. She will get it though. Once she does, she should like it out there. I hope she does well. Will she be going back in at the end of the day?


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Yea this is gradual day time training when the weather is right--not too hot and not too cold...My Baby---lol lol I wrote more up top under the pictures....Thanks....


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

She will probably enjoy her visits out there on the nice days. I hope she does well and can join them out there. Good luck to her!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*The outdoor weather will do her good and she will enjoy it. Thank you for all your love and support for this sweet bird.

Good luck Catnip!*


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

She is loving it out there and has four male suitors on the other side of the "fly pen" on the male side. She is cleaning under her wing and you all knows what that means...She is taking a liking to Larin the pigeon from Michigan with the broken wing and he is the meanest birdie in the loft and would be a good match for he will protect her because all males stay away from him because of such a strong beak. I might leave her out overnight because we might get a drizzle of light rain and the moon and stars will be out after it clears so that she can see these under protection of the fly pen loft as well as it being "predator" proof by having the hard wire buried in eight inches in the dirt and covered with concrete..The temperature will be in the 60's ...I am thinking about this for she is loving it.. Thanks everyone and of course I am a Mama birdie watching every move and will check her throughout the night...Perfect temperature tonight...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Larin might be a good match as long as he isn't also a rough mate. Some are. She likes the tough guys, huh?


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I guess so for she seems very attractive to him and also she likes "Squeaks" but she has seen "Squeaks" before...ha ha..I let all the female pigeons outside with her and she does not know who to pay attention to first. I am sitting in a chair "with my broom" in case a birdie does not like her--lol lol...More pictures coming...

Catnip and Larin.



As a Mama birdie I have my chair and broom ready for I have opened the windows for the rest of the pigeons to check out "Catnip"..



She is meeting a few of them now and protecting her nest as well..They like the food and her water...lol So far so good but my broom is ready for my catnip if any pigeon decides to bother her. lol


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

LOL. Have spent many days outside doing the same thing. Too funny!
She must be amazed at all the other birds.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

More pictures above...


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Now it is time for me to take a strong drink or find a nerve pill for Catnip is in the loft now inside and as you see she is attempting to travel "outside" to her other nesting area. She is checking out the inside part and I have placed a nesting area in there for her. Some pictures of this affair..
Inside the loft in her nesting area..



She is now traveling attempting to get outside to the other nesting area outside..



Trying to get two more pictures on here one is Catnip at the bottom window struggling to get out and she makes it and she heads for her nesting area outside and that where she is now peaceful and happy. In conclusion she made it inside and made it outside and is becoming good at this so things are looking good for her.. I continue to try to get the two pictures left on here but Photobucket is giving me fits and they are not what they used to be...I will try again later...Hope you enjoyed these pictures that I was able to get on...


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Explanations above posting..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

She's a smart little thing. She'll figure it all out.
Love the chair and broom.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Poor little thing all tired out but now she is happy in her outside "fly pen" nest box and I am curious to see if she attempts to go into the loft like all the other pigeons do when it begins to get dark. In the meanwhile I have a birds eye view on her from my back door.. She ate and drank really good today--Yes...Hope everybody enjoyed this short story with pictures...She is very disabled but doing very very well and about five years old. She loves all the other pigeons better than watching the nightly news with me..She loves it..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm sure it will seem strange to her, being her first night out there. Will she be able to find her spot inside if she goes in?


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

It's getting dark and I cheated and put her in...All the pigeons went in except Larin who stayed out with her..Then Squeaks took over and kept her company inside but now Squeaks is where he usually is and Catnip is tucked in for this night..I will check on her early in the morning..Pictures coming..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh, that's cute. Poor little Larin is just looking for a little female companionship.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Yea and so is Squeaks and Catnip is now tucked in and in beddy bye---Will check her early in the morning for this is her first night in the pigeon loft...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Cute little thing. Sweet dreams Catnip...........


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Glad to hear that Catnip is adjusting and enjoying her new environment. Maybe she and Larin will pair up.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

One never knows and it is very rare for him to be outside in the fly pen so late so there must be some attraction there..Time will tell..lol lol


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

She actually did very well but she needs a "soft surface" and only a few other pigeons around her. She also needs "free flying practice" for she cannot fly straight. She is back in the cage because I will be gone most of the day. What I plan is for her to eat and drink in the morning and then I will place her in the "fly pen" where she does very well because of the rubber matting. She needs a soft surface..Here she is and I gave her a A for effort..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

So if she needs only a few other birds around, will she only be able to visit the loft and aviary? Poor little thing.
Maybe she just needs to adjust............... a little at a time.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I saw Skyeking has overcrowded in her head on another posting and look at Catnip and it only took one day.. lol I am waiting for her second egg..ugh...Here we go again...



Like cwebster I put a plastic egg down..This pigeons highest accomplishments is laying "Eggs".. She says Hi..


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Catnip is a beautiful girl.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

She is a happy camper for she laid her second egg. Her problem is she "knows" she beautiful especially around the male pigeons. Thanks cwebster.. She is very very productive and I will leave her rest for a few days and not bring her out to watch TV News with me...She likes her eggs better anyway..lol


----------

